# Luxury Deluxe Wood Cosmetic Box w/Mirror by Lori Greiner *updated*



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you seen this?  Does anyone own one?

I was thinking about getting this for my sister in law who has a MESS on her dresser with her stash!  My brother threatens to throw it all away (but never does) hehehe.

Im looking for feedback and opinions.

Let me know what you think! Thanks. Oh, I have a month to deside if I want to buy this or not.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&amp;app=detail&amp;params=item%5eH165015


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a bigger pic (white).


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 1, 2011)

If she doesn't want it, you can send me one!  In other words, I think it's great.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL! Im sure she'll like it Jean.  I was just wondering if anyone here had any experience with it and it was worth the $$. (Nice try tho)!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Product Update:

I went ahead and ordered the above organizer (in walnut color) for my sister-in-law's birthday.  Unfortunatly, there's a waitlist on it and could take up to 45 days before it ships out.  Its only available on QVC unless you're willing to buy one used from Ebay at just a $10.00 savings.  Lori Greiner; however, is doing a QVC special on April 22nd, so I doubt that this order is going to take 45 days to fill.  The good news is that her birthday is not unil June, so I have _more_ than enough time to wait for it.

The total cost was a little over $80.00 with taxes and shipping... of course if you buy more than one there's a discount.

$80 is a lot for a birthday present, but she's done some really extra special favors for me, so this is the least I could spend on her for all her wonderfulness.

I'll let you know if/when the product arrives and my final review of the organizer.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks great in walnut, don't like the white one myself! I have a mess as well and could really use one too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurLyCutE (Apr 8, 2011)

omg! thats perfect. ive bin trying to look for one for a while but i just cant find one as perfect as this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

Update:

So, it finally happened - the waitlist product arrived two days before her birthday!  Let me just say, it was a success.  The product (while expensive) was well worth the wait and $$$.  Depending on how you feel about spending money for something like this, you're either gonna love it or you'll pass thinking a plastic box from the dollar store will do just as well.  It really does depend on the buyer/user.

In this case, my sister in law wanted something functional and that could display her cosmetics within easy reach AND be attractive enough to put on top of her dresser.

I thought this was the perfect solution and it was.  Now, it took two months to get here, but the white and birch colored boxes are readily available - I guess the darker colored Walnut and Cherry are a more popular choice. 

Here are pics from the party and pics after she's put some goodies in it:





























End verdic:  I will buy one, but my larger palettes wont fit (obviously) but the large majority of my goodies will.  This will have to be saved up for.


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 20, 2011)

Dream that is beautiful! So happy she liked it and it was a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

FYI!

Tune in to QVC for Clever &amp; Unique Creations by Lori Greiner

Thursday, July 7, 2011 from 11 a.m. â€“ Noon and 5 â€“ 6 p.m. ET and Saturday, July 9, 2011 from 4 â€“ 5 p.m. ET.

Maybe it will be discounted and offered with payments! Oooo!


----------



## Beebo (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear sir,

I would like to order WHITE Luxury Deluxe Wood Cosmetic Makeup Box with Mirror from post UK and just wanted know how muh price of it.

From Ban


----------

